# H. Space Beavers army W:$$$



## Dr.Mercury (Aug 2, 2008)

Getting out of 40K
I have a labor of love converted army that I am looking to sell in one shot.
History and pictures can be found here.
http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?221348-The-Beaver-Log-A-Space-Beavers-Painting-Log

Here is a list of everything
Rhino Painted with beaver teeth, see picture
Drop pod, doors are glued shut, and it is sprayed Space Beaver brown
LR Redeemer brown
LR Crusaider bare plastic
3 thunder beaver cavalry painted brown
Beaver lord on Cy-Beaver
2 land speeders partially assembled (throwing them in at no charge)
Vindicator painted brown
Razorback with custom twin lascannon
Dread with magnetized weapons twin LC multimelta AC ML and CCW Converted to be beavery
3 lightning claw terminators with converted hair teeth, and assorted beaver tail talismans(brown)
Assault cannon terminator(brown)
2 Chain fist and storm shield terminators(Brown)
2 storm shield and frostblade terminators(brown)
10 scouts with assorted CCW
1 scout with melta
3 long fangs with heavy bolters
2 long fangs with missile launchers
2 with lascannon
1 with multi melta
1 with plasma cannon
4 marines with melta guns (bare plastic with metal guns)
2 marines with flamers (brown)
1 marine with a plasma gun
16 marines with bolters (various stages of paint, from plain brown, to fully painted see pictures)
14 marines with assorted CCW (various stages of paint from brown to fully painted)
2 marines with power fists

And finally Chaptermaster Theodore Cleavar, (logan grimnar counts as) see pictures

All told it is a huge Space beaver (wolf) army.
Many of the models have been sculpted with big buck teeth, and beaver skin caps.
There are beaver tail talismans on many as well.
I will even include the sabol foam trays that I transport them in, but not an army transport.
I will also throw in all my bits, probably enough to add in another 8 to 10 marines.

Looking to move it all for $600 . plus shipping(about $40 probably)
Send me a PM if you have any questions.
If nothing else, I hope you got a chuckle reading about my army.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dr.Mercury (Aug 2, 2008)

I am more than willing to negotiate on the price. I lost my job and I have bills to pay. Need to move this quick.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh, My, God this is the funniest marine army i have ever seen! I suggest someone picks it up for the comedic value alone of yelling "MY BROWN BEAVERS BEAT YOU"


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

I think that's the trouble with such highly customised models. Being that they are all beavers may reduce the price some people are willing to pay.


----------



## Dr.Mercury (Aug 2, 2008)

Azkaellon said:


> Oh, My, God this is the funniest marine army i have ever seen! I suggest someone picks it up for the comedic value alone of yelling "MY BROWN BEAVERS BEAT YOU"


My battle cry was 
"What can brown do to you!"

Anyway, I really do need to sell this stuff.
Reducing the price to $375 to move it by the weekend if possible.
That is less than 50% retail.
make an offer.


----------

